# Anybody have one of these...early 60's?



## mrak1127 (Aug 31, 2019)

I'm looking for any information anyone might have about this Hawthorne Montgomery Ward muscle bike including year and value. I only have these 2 pics available. The straight bar frame is cool... I haven't seen another like it. Information and opinions welcome.
Thanks


----------



## ADKBIKES (Sep 2, 2019)

might have been converted with the seat   bars   and sissy bar


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 2, 2019)

ADKBIKES said:


> might have been converted with the seat   bars   and sissy bar




+ 1 on that.


----------

